# wearing glasses



## milo2020 (May 22, 2011)

I think I've done it, I've ruined my eyes and need to wear glasses, many years of looking at pc or tv screens, I don't spend all day on them but there are times when I spend an hour or two sometimes 3 and I do get out a lot when I can, and I work outdoors.

I've had this problem for 5 years now, tired feeling in my right eye, itchy and straining and pressure around the eye going to my nose, it stop for a while then comes back, especially after a blocked nose or out on a bright sunny day, or goes blurry and really tired when excercising of after cycling.

I can see on both eyes, one eye is much clearer than the other, i.e writing is bigger than the one on the right eye.

I avoided seeing the opticians this past 5 years, but I think I'll have to go as it's not getting better.

My dad will be looking forward to blaming me for going on those "electronic gadgets" all the time I'm sure.

Being a loner, I never went out on weekends or the nights, it was x-box 360 or the pc, these days I also been using a tablet, especially during night times.

I used to wear them as a kid, I know I won't get bullied for it now, but I feel insecure wearing one, and not just that, they always felt uncomfortable sometimes, especially during hot weather, the soreness around the nose, going to the beach or other activities and all that.

I've thought about contact lenses, but I think I'll be poking my eyes a lot, and thinking about it makes my nerves crawl.

Now I feel so much regrets and feel shy that I might need glasses again.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

Contacts aren't that bad. You don't poke your eyes, actually the contact sometimes just 'sticks' right to your eyeball without you having to touch it. 

The most annoying thing about them is having to take them out and clean them every night when you're about to go to bed and tired from working all day (unless you get dailies contacts- then you can just toss them out and have a new pair in the morning).


----------



## 1ShyKid (May 16, 2017)

I thought I wouldn't be able to wear contacts for the same reasons. They're not bad! Just try them out. 
If you got glasses, you get use to them pretty quick.  I use to refuse to wear glasses and run around blind - Now they are a part of me, haha.


----------



## Entrensik (Apr 25, 2014)

Now that im driving ive realized I'll probably have to wear glasses here pretty soon too especially after barely passing the eye exam at the dmv. I just hope im one of the good looking glasses wearing people you know? lol I'll tell you this much, if you walk around feeling insecure about ANYTHING people will exploit those weaknesses so time to put on your adult pants and own it. Or just go with the contacts. Remember everything in life is as big of a deal as you want to make it so I wouldn't make this a big deal, there's bigger things to worry about. Good luck buddy &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I am nearsighted and I don't wear glasses: I train my eyes that way. If you wear glasses your vision can get worse with time, if you don't wear glasses it might stay the same or even improve. Just think of it this way: if you have a good vision and you wear glasses just for the heck of it, you will become nearsighted, guaranteed. Well if you are already nearsighted and you are wearing glasses, you are just making sure you stay that way. I agree that even if you don't wear glasses you will probably remain nearsighted, but at least if you don't wear them there is some remote hope, so why get rid of that hope? In my case there was a time when my vision improved slightly, but for the most part it is my brain that learned to adjust: I tend to sit on the front row in class, if I don't see some of the letters I can guess what the words are from the rest and so forth. But then again you can do even better than me if you attend some group worshops for improving vision, from what I read they had dramatic results -- I just didn't do it because I don't have time and they are costly.


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

You're worried about glasses? Don't be! I got glasses when I was about 10, although I should've gotten them much earlier, because my vision had always been kinda blurry. I'm the only one in my family who wears glasses, on my father's side no one does either, so I guess I inherited the bad eyesight from my mother's side of the family. I had always thought that my bad vision was 'normal' and I thought that glasses would make me look more nerdy than I already was. To be honest I was worried too, but now they're basically a part of me and I never take them off. When I went to middle school, I realized that half the people in the school wore glasses lol! My older brother used to spend all day on the computer(and he still kinda does), and he doesn't wear glasses, he's almost 30, so if it was because of the computer, he would've gotten them long ago.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

I never wore my glasses since kindergarten. I had to cheat at the DMV with my good eye. Lol


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Glasses are fashionable nowadays - even the thick, nerdy ones. I wouldn't worry too much.

If you're THAT insecure about them, you can always get contacts. In my experience, they don't work quite as well as glasses (slightly blurry, dry eyes, leave a weird 'glaze' on your eyes, etc), but they're good for vanity's sake.

On a side note, the strength and curvature of the lenses is what makes someone look 'nerdy' and not necessarily the frames themselves.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think I became myopic because of reading too much as a child. Nothing to do with TV or computers.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Karsten said:


> Glasses are fashionable nowadays - even the thick, nerdy ones. I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> If you're THAT insecure about them, you can always get contacts. In my experience, they don't work quite as well as glasses (slightly blurry, dry eyes, leave a weird 'glaze' on your eyes, etc), but they're good for vanity's sake.
> 
> On a side note, the strength and curvature of the lenses is what makes someone look 'nerdy' and not necessarily the frames themselves.


I can see better with contact lenses than glasses. When I use glasses my vision isn't corrected when I look left, right, up, or down. I also feel dizzy and unstable if I try to wear my glasses when out of the house. Only wear glasses when at home.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

I used to get ocular migraines when I was a teenager, then started to miss the ball in racket, ball sports. Went & got checked out & had keratoconus (corneal degrading disease). Had 2 rounds of surgery on my eyes & now lumbered with specs for life. 

Job makes it worse as I'm stuck in front of a screen for 8 hours


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

komorikun said:


> I also feel dizzy and unstable if I try to wear my glasses when out of the house. Only wear glasses when at home.


It's because of the distortion. It feels awful to switch from contacts back to glasses when you're moving around a lot.

My eyes are super sensitive, so they're always scratchy and dry when wearing contacts, but it's the tradeoff to avoid that nauseating distortion and the lack of peripheral.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I wear contacts most of the time, but have been wearing glasses of late. They can be annoying at times. I don't think electronic gadgets ruin your eyes, though they can cause eye strain. Maybe you have allergies?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

komorikun said:


> I think I became myopic because of reading too much as a child. Nothing to do with TV or computers.


Same here. My parents always blamed it on the fact that I used to strain my eyes trying to read in poor light. I got glasses when I was eight, though, so not sure how much reading I was really doing at that age.

I'm going to add my support for contacts. My eyesight is actually worse with them since they don't correct for astigmatism, but they're more comfortable. A lot of people have trouble learning to put them in. There are plenty of tricks out there to help. I keep mine in most of the day.


----------



## Melancholicmushrooms (Jun 9, 2017)

I heard somebody tell
me that looking at screens ruining your eyes was just a myth. That eyes are suppose to see stuff and it makes no difference if you are looking at a screen or looking outside. That your eyes just take in information and looking at stuff doesn't mess up your eyes but I don't know if that's true or not. I have really good vision but sometimes I wish I didn't because glasses make me look sexy but I don't wanna mess up my vision for them lol


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I wish I could wear contacts. I tried them but had a problem with using them and taking them out. Glasses look good on some people and I'm not one of them. 

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

I also had glasses as a kid which I stopped wearing for many years. I just got new glasses last month. I don't know how bad your eyesight is, but for me they've made a huge difference. I couldn't imagine going back to not having them now. 

After not wearing them for so many years, the full prescription gave me really bad double vision. I had to go back to the eye doctor and get the prescription readjusted. I also have very different vision in both eyes so that might be another reason why the full prescription caused issues. 

I do feel a little awkward wearing glasses, but I just searched around for the pair which looked best on me, and I keep in mind that lots of people wear glasses.


----------

